# NBI - NB Monthly Income Trust



## System (11 March 2016)

The NB Monthly Income Trust will provide investors with exposure to the U.S. home loan market, with an objective to generate a consistent income for investors while maintaining a stable and moderately accretive NTA per Unit over the long term.

It is anticipated that NBI will list on the ASX during April 2016.

http://www.nb.com/MIT


----------



## So_Cynical (29 March 2016)

Shares available thru the online bookbuilds site, income paid monthly (0.5% per month target) and a 1% management fee, IPO price $1.10 closes April 14 ~ investor presentation below.

https://au.onmarketbookbuilds.com/offers/nb-monthly-income-trust/investor-presentation/

The video pitch makes some sense.


----------



## CNHTractor (30 November 2018)

System said:


> The NB Monthly Income Trust will provide investors with exposure to the U.S. home loan market, with an objective to generate a consistent income for investors while maintaining a stable and moderately accretive NTA per Unit over the long term.
> 
> It is anticipated that NBI will list on the ASX during April 2016.
> 
> http://www.nb.com/MIT




With the recent volatility in markets I have thought to see about some diversification. To this I have come across NB Global Corporate Income Trust (ASX: NBI) which listed at the end of September 2018.

From some of the material I have seen - “The NB GCIT is a listed investment trust (LIT) designed to provide investors with access or exposure to the global high-yield bond market”. It has a target yield of 5.25%

My question, the listing is today trading at $2.01 and has an Net Tangible Asset of $1.95. Is this typical of a Listed Investment Trust to trade at a premium to it’s NTA. My concern is that whilst the underlying assets perform as bonds the LIT trades as an equity, therefore it is not possible to accurately assess it positioning as a “Fixed Income Asset”.

How should this be positioned in a portfolio?


----------



## CNHTractor (4 December 2018)

The following post answers my question

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/why-do-lics-tend-to-trade-at-a-discount.34406/


----------

